# Principiantes > Primeros pasos en la magia >  video cuenta Elsmley

## Eterno aprendiz

Gracias T. Barrie, 

lo que me comentas del video es lo que a mi me parecía pero no estaba seguro. Intentaba hacerlo como él lo decía y no me salía pero  si lo hacía com el Canuto, si.

Me quedo tranquilo.



Edito: disculpas, me he equivocado dando a un nuevo tema en vez de contestar.

----------


## fedech88

.......para algo se inventaron los mensajes privados...........

----------

